# Is Synoquin as ineffective as everyone says?



## Poochface (Feb 8, 2013)

My vet has given me a Synoquin leaflet, but having read posts on forums it hasn't had good reviews, being overpriced and ineffective, is there a better alternative or am I worrying too much?


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I tried this with my old Cocker spaniel - didn't do anything. I then went on to use a liquid called Inflammex (I think that's how you spell it). It's got devils claw in it as well as the other stuff which is a natural inflammatory. I swore by this, and told my friend who's border terrier had noticeably dodgey legs. After a few weeks on it he was running about looking quite normal - and still is now two years later!!

I swear by that stuff. The bottles used to cost around £12 (but this was 2011) and lasted about three months.


----------



## Poochface (Feb 8, 2013)

BessieDog said:


> I tried this with my old Cocker spaniel - didn't do anything. I then went on to use a liquid called Inflammex (I think that's how you spell it). It's got devils claw in it as well as the other stuff which is a natural inflammatory. I swore by this, and told my friend who's border terrier had noticeably dodgey legs. After a few weeks on it he was running about looking quite normal - and still is now two years later!!
> 
> I swear by that stuff. The bottles used to cost around £12 (but this was 2011) and lasted about three months.


Hello Bessiedog,
Thanks a lot for your reply, where do I get the inflammex from? I used to have a cocker spaniel, it was a sad day when he passed away, he had arthritis but vet gave him NSAIDS as there wasn't much choice in those days.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

This is what I bought: Inflamex: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

I notice its made by equine America and I've used their products on my horse too!


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

I have used Cosequin, Seraquin and Yumove tablets
Cosequin and Seraquin are the most affective with my dog who was diagnosed ED at 13mth and had a TTA op at 5yrs after accident 
I have tried many that dont work


----------



## Poochface (Feb 8, 2013)

Wildmoor said:


> I have used Cosequin, Seraquin and Yumove tablets
> Cosequin and Seraquin are the most affective with my dog who was diagnosed ED at 13mth and had a TTA op at 5yrs after accident
> I have tried many that dont work


Thank you, which did you find the most effective out of Cosequin and Seraquin?


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

Poochface said:


> Thank you, which did you find the most effective out of Cosequin and Seraquin?


They were both equaly affective - before exchange rates went up I used to import the Cosequin from the US as it was half the price of buying in the UK, after that I changed to Seraquin

Cosequin as the research to back their claims up, but Seraquin is half the price and does work, unlike some out there


----------

